# Need help to properly identify this Labidochromis



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I know that it is NOT a Chisumulae. Maybe a Nkali or Undu but i cant be sure.
it is one of the most stunning fish i have kept.
























thanks


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

It could be one of these two:

Labidochromis chisumulae http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=715

Labidochromis sp. "Zebra Eastern" http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=748


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

dont think that it is either of those.....mine had no banding on the head and the bands on the body were thinner.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a school of them with a school of clown loaches in a 40. Non stop action. I was told _Labidochromis sp. "Zebra Lundo"_ Mine are breeding like crazy at 2". I've had 4 females hold already.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Good lookin fish whatever it is. Is the body white?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Check out _Labidochromis chisumulae_ (Mbweca).


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Gorgeous fish


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Joea said:


> Check out _Labidochromis chisumulae_ (Mbweca).


nope, mine had no barring or color on the head region.
the barring on the body was also thinner than that of the chisumulae
the body was pure white, no blue at all.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The fish that looks the closest from Koning's book 4th edition seems to be L. caerulus from Lundo Island. The Lundo part matches Walleye's fish name.

The scientific info for these fish types of Labidochromis is rather sketchy, and of course trade names can vary.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

noki said:


> The fish that looks the closest from Koning's book 4th edition seems to be L. caerulus from Lundo Island. The Lundo part matches Walleye's fish name.
> 
> The scientific info for these fish types of Labidochromis is rather sketchy, and of course trade names can vary.


what are the chances that you can scan and post a picture from the Koning's book?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mudkicker said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > The fish that looks the closest from Koning's book 4th edition seems to be L. caerulus from Lundo Island. The Lundo part matches Walleye's fish name.
> ...


Well your fish has a couple more bars, the Koning's photo has a little thicker bars so it is not a perfect match. But number of bars can be variable with many Mbuna, at least tank raised. The head is mostly white like yours without the black of Chisumulae, and the shape is similar. The dorsal is similar also.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi

I am resurrecting this old thread in the hopes that somebody has more info on this fish. I would like to procure some more but cant find them anywhere.

thanks
M


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Labidochromis caeruleus Nkhali ?
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Labidochro ... Nkhali.htm


----------

